# PC erkennt Festplatte und doch nicht



## terravotion (21. Juni 2006)

Komischer Titel ich weiss...

Ne Kollegin von mir hat ein Problem mit ihrer Festplatte und sie deshalb mir gegeben.
Wenn ich die HD mit meinem USB-IDE Converter anhänge erkennt er ein Laufwerk mit nem komischen Namen und dann kommt die Meldung "Laufwerk wurde installiert und kann jetzt verwendet werden".

Im Arbeitsplatz sehe ich nichts, aber wenn ich im GeräteManager unter den Festplatten schaue sehe ich ganz brav "Toshiba....".


Wie bring ich diese HD/das Windows dazu mir die HDD im Arbeitsplatz zu zeigen dass ich ggf. Dateien darauf kann zugreifen?


Grüsse,
Hunab


----------



## KyriosTheristis (21. Juni 2006)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube die Platte muss Partitioniert sein, damit Windows diese erkennt.
Ist sie Partitioniert?


----------



## terravotion (21. Juni 2006)

Jah sie sollte... Sie war bis vor kurzem noch im Einsatz... =)


----------



## KyriosTheristis (21. Juni 2006)

Okay, dann weiss ich leider auch nicht weiter  Sorry

Ah, hab doch noch eine Idee, könnte es irgendwie am Dateisystem liegen?
Was für ein Windows hast du denn?


----------



## Private Joker (21. Juni 2006)

DAnn guck mal in die Verwaltung unter Datenträgerverwaltung und sage ob die Platte wirklich partitioniert ist.


----------



## liquidbeats (22. Juni 2006)

Überprüfe mal die Pins beim IDE anschluß, dort sollte weder eine abgebrochen sein, noch reingeschoben, was durch zu heftiges ab und anschließen des IDE-Kabels passieren kann. 
Überprüfen das die Platten kein Regelmäßiges Klacken erzeugt.
Die HDD sollte auch ein Kontinuierliches summen von sich geben, und dort keine aussetzer haben.
Auf der Platine sämtliche Lötstellen auf Brüche o.ä. Überprüfen.
Sicherstellen dass das IDE Kabel keine macken hat, Ggf. durch ein anderes ersetzen.

Check das mal 
Alles dinge mit denen ich  nun schon zu tun hatte 

Grüße


----------

